# Tyler Hansbrough and A.J. Price



## Knick Killer

So the Pacers select Tyler Hansbrough at 13 and AJ Price at 52. Here's my thoughts on the two:











*Tyler Hansbrough-* This guy is one of the toughest and hardest working guys in the draft. A lot of people have low expectations for him in the NBA but he's always had his doubters and he always finds a way to prove them wrong. Honestly I love this pick. Most of you guys probably don't but there's a lot to like about this guy. He's a little undersized and the release on his jump-shot is way too low for the NBA but I still love the fact that he works his *** off every game and I truly believe this guy can help us out. He has a lot of energy on the court and he's a fierce competitor. He played 4 years of top level college basketball at UNC and I think this guy is ready to step onto an NBA court and have an impact. I would've preferred Brandon Jennings but this kid is special and I'm very excited to see what he can do for us here in Indiana.












*A.J. Price-* He averaged some solid numbers in college but he's nothing to get excited about IMO. I saw him play a couple times and he relies too much on the outside shot and turns the ball over too much. He's also not much of an athlete and he's not well known for his speed. The kid does have positives though. He can shoot the ball quite well and also move the ball around nicely. This guy is a role player at best but for the second round, it's a solid pick. He comes from a great basketball school and played in some big games for UCONN. It would've been cool if Sam Young or Dejuan Blair somehow fell to us in the second round but I won't complain about this guy.



What do you guys think of Larry Bird's work this year?


----------



## big time pacer fan

Knick_Killer31 said:


> So the Pacers select Tyler Hansbrough at 13 and AJ Price at 52. Here's my thoughts on the two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tyler Hansbrough-* This guy is one of the toughest and hardest working guys in the draft. A lot of people have low expectations for him in the NBA but he's always had his doubters and he always finds a way to prove them wrong. Honestly I love this pick. Most of you guys probably don't but there's a lot to like about this guy. He's a little undersized and the release on his jump-shot is way too low for the NBA but I still love the fact that he works his *** off every game and I truly believe this guy can help us out. He has a lot of energy on the court and he's a fierce competitor. He played 4 years of top level college basketball at UNC and I think this guy is ready to step onto an NBA court and have an impact. I would've preferred Brandon Jennings but this kid is special and I'm very excited to see what he can do for us here in Indiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A.J. Price-* He averaged some solid numbers in college but he's nothing to get excited about IMO. I saw him play a couple times and he relies too much on the outside shot and turns the ball over too much. He's also not much of an athlete and he's not well known for his speed. The kid does have positives though. He can shoot the ball quite well and also move the ball around nicely. This guy is a role player at best but for the second round, it's a solid pick. He comes from a great basketball school and played in some big games for UCONN. It would've been cool if Sam Young or Dejuan Blair somehow fell to us in the second round but I won't complain about this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of Larry Bird's work this year?


good job there larry keep it up and due some trades


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Hansbrough played a nice second half last night at Orlando.


----------



## HB

Its only summer league, but you've gotta love the effort. He's even hitting 3pters, thats a skill that will come in useful during the season.


----------



## Knick Killer

Yeah Hansbrough dropped 17 points in his summer league debut! Not bad at all!


----------



## HB

So I just heard on PTI that there are some who thought the Hansbrough pick was racist? How silly is that?


----------



## clownskull

HB said:


> So I just heard on PTI that there are some who thought the Hansbrough pick was racist? How silly is that?


oh, it's silly. but since bird is white and this was his first white player he has drafted- it must be true.


----------



## Tom

white guys are a minority in the NBA so it can't be racist.


----------



## Seanzie

The only reason they called it racist was because white players are a severe minority in the NBA, and Bird's team is approaching 50% white.

It's just stupid, and kind of a racist comment in and of itself. I mean, white players are few and far between, so having too many of them is racist against whom exactly? So, what's supposed to happen? Should Bird get rid of white players, so that he has far more black players, instead of being 50-50, so it's "fair"? 

What about baseball teams like the Florida Marlins, who purposely and unabashedly try to build around Hispanic players? I don't even think Bird planned this. I think he just tried to collect high-energy, high-effort guys who happened to be white.

But, since it's a slight against whites, it will just be brushed under the rug. 

/rant


----------



## Tyreke

Do you guys think that Tyler should start? It would be very interesting to see how Pacers' offense would work, if Tyler started at pf and Troy at the center.


----------



## clownskull

i don't think he would start. and i don't think that he should (at least not yet). i think he will develop into a fine player but, i say lets just give him some solid p.t. of the bench and see how he does with that first.
i believe he will prove his doubters wrong. i think he will suceed at this level.
unless murphy were to get hurt, i think he will start.


----------



## Da Grinch

Seanzie said:


> The only reason they called it racist was because white players are a severe minority in the NBA, and Bird's team is approaching 50% white.
> 
> It's just stupid, and kind of a racist comment in and of itself. I mean, white players are few and far between, so having too many of them is racist against whom exactly? So, what's supposed to happen? Should Bird get rid of white players, so that he has far more black players, instead of being 50-50, so it's "fair"?
> 
> What about baseball teams like the Florida Marlins, who purposely and unabashedly try to build around Hispanic players? I don't even think Bird planned this. I think he just tried to collect high-energy, high-effort guys who happened to be white.
> 
> But, since it's a slight against whites, it will just be brushed under the rug.
> 
> /rant


its not racists i dont believe ...but Bird has said he feels since most of his customers are white "we" need homegrown white talent to root for.

if lets say another team president said he felt the international style was best for fan viewership and then over the course of the next few years the demographic of the team changed and became half euro ...would you suspect it was a plan?

same thing.

not neccesarily that white players are best or that he is solely looking for a certain type of player , but Bird personally opened himself up for scrutiny...so why shouldn't his choices be questioned...especially when none of those players look to be a star?


----------

